#   >  1   8.3

## zhns

,        8.3? 
  ,         ? 

     ,      .         . 

               ?

----------


## ugan

,  ,  -.   01.01.18   .   ,

----------


## ulan

01.01.2018;    .  ,    .    ,  :     -     ,        -    -   (, ,      )  ..  ..    , ,  .   900 .     ,   .  ,     -  ,   ((

----------

> 01.01.2018;    .  ,    .    ,  :     -     ,        -    -   (, ,      )  ..  ..    , ,  .   900 .     ,   .  ,     -  ,   ((


   ?        ,    .

----------


## topalov

> ,    .


...

----------


## ulan

> ?        ,    .


   ?

----------


## zhns

.    5.           .     1.     ?
    .  

      ,   .

         .   /         .          , .   ,   "". 

     .        .     .

----------


## zhns

> ,  ,  -.   01.01.18   .   ,


  ,     ?

----------


## ulan

,   900 ;     - 0901, 0902, 0903     .      ((

 .

----------

> ?


 -  .

    17 .   1000 ,     10-20  . 6-  .

----------


## zhns

> 6-  .


  ?         . 
   ?

----------

> ?         . 
>    ?


        6-   .           .

----------


## zhns

> 6-   .           .


  6000 .. 6-      ... 

   .    ...     .       ,   . 
    ,          . 
      ...

----------

> 6000 .. 6-      ... 
> 
>    .    ...     .       ,   . 
>     ,          . 
>       ...


 .  :Frown:

----------


## zhns

: /       .     .   .   .     . 

      ...      :Frown: (

----------


## Zuzya

1...       (   )         .   ( ,  ...          ).    (, ), ..    - 20-30 .      .

----------


## zhns

> 1...       (   )         .   ( ,  ...          ).    (, ), ..    - 20-30 .      .


 ,     ,    ...
    ,     ....
      . 

     ?       1 .       ...   .

----------


## Zuzya

(    -  ,   ),       ,  ,   ...

----------


## Nina V

> ,     ,    ...
>     ,     ....
>       . 
> 
>      ?       1 .       ...   .


,   .       (  50 )

----------


## Nina V

01.07.2018 ,      2 .   2  ,     -     (      -      13  . 6-  (

----------


## zhns

> 01.07.2018 ,      2 .   2  ,     -     (      -      13  . 6-  (


,     ...         .... 
      ,       ...

----------


## Nina V

> ,     ...         .... 
>       ,       ...


   .       .        ...

----------

,  ~3000 

  !  :Smilie: 

                 1.      ,     (6-  ,         20 ).

----------


## Nina V

> ,  ~3000 
> 
>   ! 
> 
>                  1.      ,     (6-  ,         20 ).


         ,     .

----------


## VLDMR

> ,     .


      .
  .         -  - 62       ? 
   ,          7.7    ,  ,         . 
    ()     ,     ,       .       -       ! 
 ,  -   -     .     ,     -   .  ,     :Big Grin: 
    - ,     ,       .  ..    ?    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nina V

.   ,      . -    -  .        "",    ,      ""?

----------


## VLDMR

> "",    ,      ""?


        .  ,    "" ,         - ,  ,      .

----------

> .  ,    "" ,         - ,  ,      .


, 90%      ,     ,     ,  10%,        .    ,      ,     .

----------

> , 90%      ,     ,     ,  10%,        .    ,      ,     .



 .     ,         1    ,    ( , )  ,         .

 :   1  " ", .. .

----------


## topalov

> " ", ..


    ()    "" ?
    ,     "   ,    ",   "")))

----------

> ()    "" ?
>     ,     "   ,    ",   "")))


   20    18 ,   ,  "   "- ,      ,      .  ,        ...  :Frown:

----------


## topalov

18  -  ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

c " " ( ) {-      :Wow: ) },    :Dash2: 
 buch.mosreg.ru  ( ""  :Wink:   ).    / /   / .  .. 
    -

----------

> c " " ( ) {-     ) },


  1  ,    ....)

----------


## Nina V

> c " " ( ) {-     ) },   
>  buch.mosreg.ru  ( ""   ).    / /   / .  .. 
>     -


    ,    .        ,    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


   .
     ,    60    6 ,  .
  ""  .

----------


## Nina V

> .
>      ,    60    6 ,  .
>   ""  .


, !         ,     .      1  ,  ...

----------

> 18  -  ...


  .         ,  .       ,    2-3 .    ,         (),       .

----------

